
Ask HN: Which library would you like to see ported on language X? - tigitz
As a practice exercise for every language, porting a library is a great way to have a better grasp of a language while filling a gap for its developers needs<p>It gives your learning project a real meaning and therefore helps with your motivation to learn.<p>I&#x27;m trying to build a list of libraries having this potential.<p>Which library made you think &quot;I wish it was ported on language X&quot; ?
======
ralmeida
I would like to see a stream processing library ported to pure Python. For
example, Java 8 Stream API, Scala Stream API, Spark RDD API, jOOL API. They're
all similar.

That is, I would like to have an iterator in Python in which I could do:

    
    
        from statistics import mean
        from niceportedlib import Stream
    
        salaries = Stream([]) # Some data here
        mean_salary_by_department = salaries.group_by(lambda v: v['department']).map_values(statistics.mean)
    

Pandas does help, but is not pure Python (has native dependencies).

~~~
jxub
The streamz library
([http://streamz.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://streamz.readthedocs.io/en/latest/))
might be what you're looking for.

------
codegladiator
numpy/scipy to golang

~~~
tigitz
Is it for performance/architecture improvements that could provide Go over
Python or just for the sake of having a high level scientific library
available in Go ? or both ?

~~~
ladberg
The high performance parts of numpy and scipy aren't written in Python anyway
so Go wouldn't be that much of an improvement. It's just that Go is a language
better suited for professional software (imo).

------
dllthomas
Expect to Haskell

